# What headphones do you use?



## Silent_Gunner (Dec 26, 2020)

And what do you like/dislike about them? Are they your favorite? If not, then what is your favorite pair?

Right now, I have a Sennheiser HD650 on my PC meant for Parsec and online anything, and a V-Moda Crossfade 2 Wireless pair on my main HTPC.

I love how open the HD650 sounds, the length of the cable when I had it hooked up to my main HTPC to the Schiit DAC and AMP I have, and the softness of the earcups. The only thing I don't like is that I can't use it wirelessly, and that even if I could, the open back nature of the ear cups would make it so everyone could hear the metal I'm listening to.

 (most epic fight theme of the series right here)

The V-Moda Crossfade 2 Wireless has a premium build quality on both the headphones and the carrying case itself. Everything has a good bass to make the sound punchier without being overwhelming to the extent of something like the Sony MDR-950BTs. The earcups that come with the headphones themselves, unless if you have small ears, are going to be a "RIP Headphone users 20XX" meme on their own, but the XL earcups not only improve that, but even make everything sound better! Kind of sucks that it doesn't come with the headphones proper. Also, the battery life of 14 hours is so short that you'll be having to ensure that it's on a charger at the end of every night.


The latter of these two giving me another low battery warning two hours ago, and looking up sites like RTings, browising r/headphones, and checking into this headphone or that one kind of drove me to ask and see what my fellow Tempers on here are using as their daily driver(s), and which ones I should use to replace the latter for anything that isn't going out and about.

So, what do y'all use!?


----------



## Ryccardo (Dec 26, 2020)

$ony MDR-ZX110, bought them a year and half ago on clearance for 15 € (not that the typical full price is higher than 20): unsurprisingly they feel cheap, yet they have survived fine many minor falls and cable yanks/sitting, and more importantly they're comfortable and the thick, non-rubbery cable never knots itself 

A few years before that I had a "Tech Star" (generic chinese brand, mind you, not the one somewhat known for quality expensive computer accessories) bluetooth (HSP + A2DP + AVRCP), also worked fine but they were too tight and the foam didn't last long (plus of course the fact wireless only is limiting), those were about 30 € around 2014

Before that I used the classic Apple earphones, extremely comfortable but they don't stay on in bed and, as many know, their rubber is self destructing!


----------



## UltraSUPRA (Jan 15, 2021)

I don't like headphones.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 15, 2021)

For video watching, ASMR, and any other casual task: Razer Hammerhead True Wireless, i got them as a late birthday gift, for a while the idea of bluetooth earbuds didnt convince me, but i've enjoyed my time with them, they are bassy, just like i enjoy them, that being said, i only wear them on short walks (<50 Meters), arround the house, inside highschool (i'm on vacation but i got them before that) and on the gym (i haven't gone in a while now) because i'm afraid of losing them on other situations

For long walks(>50 Meters), and the rare ocassion i need to take the bus: Sony MDR-E9, they were cheap, but they sound decent

For gaming and more serious audio i used to have the HyperX Cloud Revolver, but after some problems i stopped using them (mostly my fault though) now that role is fulfilled by some Panasonic earphones that don't even have the model on them, they are ok but nowhere near the HXCR levels of quality

it's hard to get plastic earphones, everyone seems to only want rubber, which i hate, the only options i found for plastic wireless were the RHTW i mentioned above, and the first and second gen Airpods, which while on the rest of the world might be a similar price to the RHTW, here they were 240 USD, while the RHTW were 120 USD, for wired, i havent found anything better than the MDR-E9 besides Apple Earpods, but those are prohibtely expensive for me, i love closed back over ear headphones, but they are awful to transport


----------



## BlazeMasterBM (Jan 16, 2021)

TCL bluetooth headphones. My headphones port doesn't work well, so I opted for wireless


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Jan 16, 2021)

I have to update and say that the Sennheiser HD458BT is an awesome pair of cans if one is looking for over-ears with BT support and audiophile sound output! And the battery life is _much _longer than what my V-Modas have, and after using them for the past two or three days, they're even comfier on the ears!

I also love the burgundy and black aesthetic they're rocking with the unit I got!


----------



## Chary (Jan 19, 2021)

I'm all about Sennheiser. I've got the HD599S, which are soooo lovely when hooked up to a nice DAC. Crisp, open sound. 

When I'm on my phone, I use the super comfy Anker Liberty Air 2 Pro--sheesh what a name--but they've got solid sound for earbuds. I usually hate them but these are legit. 

Then for my PS5, I recently got the Hifiman 400i, I think they're called. Too big for my head, but nice sounding.


----------



## smileyhead (Jan 19, 2021)

Y'all gonna torch me for this, but I'm using a €5 pair of wired SONY headphones (couldn't find a model number on it). When my previous pair broke years ago I wasn't very well-off financially, and they are good enough™ so that I don't feel a strong incentive to upgrade.
When listening to music on-the-go, I use a pair of SONY MDR-XB650BTs.


----------



## Lostbhoy (Jan 19, 2021)

Sennheiser all day long! When I used to DJ it was the Sennheiser HD 25. Fantastic sound when atached to anything but you got the real performance from them when out gigging... They would not let any noise in from outside making monitoring absolute ease.

Replaceable parts also made them a deal breaker for me too as cheaper 'phones would eventually break with all the abuse I could give them!!

Nowadays tho... Cheap bluetooth earbud clones for my android phone do the jobby!


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jan 19, 2021)

I have the Corsair hs35, decent headphones, although the bass is kinda heavy


----------



## Lostbhoy (Jan 19, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> I have the Corsair hs35, decent headphones, although the bass is kinda heavy


How dare you.... 
Bass can NEVER be too heavy


----------

